# Problem feste String ins Netzwerk zu geben



## ModellbahnerTT (3. Jul 2007)

Hi @all!

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich will nicht mit 
	
	
	
	





```
in.readline()
```
 auf die Dateneingabe warten sondern direkt einen festen String an in geben. Wie kann man das realisieren? Ich brauche das weil ich einen festen String zum Server schicken will dieser soll dann Daten aus einer Datenbank lesen und an den Client zurückgeben.

ModellbahnerTT


----------



## The_S (3. Jul 2007)

Wenn man etwas weiter/ausgeben möchte, verwendet man doch normalerweiße Writer oder OutputStreams ...


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (3. Jul 2007)

Ich glaube ich habe mich schlecht ausgedrückt. Ich will Daten an einen Server schicken und nix ausgeben. Nur der String der an den Server geht steht schon fest und ich will nicht warten bis der Anwender den String eingibt. Ich will den String direkt an den Server schicken.


----------



## SlaterB (3. Jul 2007)

Programmcode 'sende in.readline() an Server' löschen,
Programmcode 'sende "fester String" an Server' einfügen,


----------



## The_S (3. Jul 2007)

ja, dan übergeb den String doch einfach an deinen Server ....


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (3. Jul 2007)

Da hätte ich selber drauf kommen sollen. Danke für die Tipps.


----------

